# Absolute best smart phone



## Millworker

Tried a Blackberry Passport yesterday what a killer phone. Great for business the physical keyboard is even touch sensitive. Does anyone here have one? I should have held out on my Z30 purchase months back. Not that the Z30 isn't a good phone. I just really like the Passport. Android apps are great on it too.










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InmtzQItElw


----------



## Inner10

I found the shape a little awkward, and many android apps are still problematic.


----------



## VinylHanger

To me the physical keyboard is a shortcoming. No numbers or symbols. It only shrinks the screen.

Glad you like it though. That is what matters. You can always say you like bucking the trend. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky

There is no such thing as "the absolute best" of _anything _. If there were, it would be the only one on the market.


----------



## Millworker

Most people buy whats trendy. Teenage girls love Iphones and driods are popular all over. I started out with Android phones. But when I tried Blackberry 10 I switched.

I don't use many Apps. I have 1 or 2 Android apps that barely get used. Everything else I get from Blackberry world. Just how many apps does one need? These phones also have the best security out there.

Android or iOS still have yet to even come close to anything like the Blackberry HUB.


----------



## Framer53

Have you set up the phone for CC payments?
I have a Blackberry and after getting it tried to find a CC company to set it up to take cards, can't find any yet.


----------



## Millworker

Framer53 said:


> Have you set up the phone for CC payments?
> I have a Blackberry and after getting it tried to find a CC company to set it up to take cards, can't find any yet.


I've never tried


Try here

http://n4bb.com/5-best-credit-card-processing-apps-blackberry/


Join the crackberry forums there's always info on everything

http://forums.crackberry.com/blackberry-10-os-f269/nfc-tag-set-up-credit-card-payment-805093/


----------



## Framer53

Square is not compatible.
Merchant ware is not compatible.
The forum you referenced has not found one
Not trying to be haedheaded, but so far you have struck out as I have.


----------



## CarrPainting

I have gone thruogh probably 2 dozen android cell phones... break em, lose em, smash them a cpl wen thruogh the wash... Over all i hated my android cells...

then i bought an iphone... havent looked back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Framer53

CarrPainting said:


> I have gone thruogh probably 2 dozen android cell phones... break em, lose em, smash them a cpl wen thruogh the wash... Over all i hated my android cells...
> 
> then i bought an iphone... havent looked back. :thumbsup:


Nothing like paying 600 for a phone makes one more responsible......


----------



## TWhite

My iPhone 6 was free with a 2 year contract which is $70 a month!


----------



## Inner10

TWhite said:


> My iPhone 6 was free with a 2 year contract which is $70 a month!


Guess free is a bit of a stretch. :whistling


----------



## TWhite

For what my phone does and the use that I get out of it $70 a month is a deal!


----------



## SectorSecurity

I find the passport to big for my liking. I also hate physical keyboards. 

Why not hold out for the bb classic?


----------



## Millworker

SectorSecurity said:


> I find the passport to big for my liking. I also hate physical keyboards.
> 
> Why not hold out for the bb classic?












I have a z30 already which I like but I like the physical keyboard and screen size of the passport. It seems once people get used to it they love it. Most user reviews are 100% positive.


----------



## griz

This is just like the Chevy, Ford or Dodge question....


----------



## Leo G

CarrPainting said:


> I have gone thruogh probably 2 dozen android cell phones... break em, lose em, smash them a cpl wen thruogh the wash... Over all i hated my android cells...
> 
> then i bought an iphone... havent looked back. :thumbsup:


So how is losing the phone the phone's fault? Along with washing it? Did you have a protective case on it since you know you are prone to dropping it.

I just don't understand how you can blame any of this on the phone?


----------



## vconstruction

I tried switching to the IPhone on my last upgrade. Boy did I hate that thing. Finally found someone to trade me for an android phone. Would never go back to an iPhone.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Android phones are so much nicer. Never tried the BB at all but always heard great things about them.


----------



## JBM

My pal just got a new flip phone. Swears it's all we need.


----------



## TWhite

My son has a Note I think, it's big I know that.
But what can it do better?


----------



## JBM

I have my Google plus accout back up my pics.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TWhite said:


> My son has a Note I think, it's big I know that.
> 
> But what can it do better?



I have not used the Note but heard great things about it often. I have have side by side experience with the S5 and iPhone6 so let me explain what I liked. 

Battery life is my top issue with the iPhone. I can sit there and watch my battery drop 20% doing same stuff my mates S5 does and he drops 1%. 

Pictures taken on the S5 not only look better on the screen of the S5 as I will explain below but on a PC they look vastly better. 

The screen on the S5 is way nicer. Not only does it work better out in the sun it's just nicer to look at with that silly high res and it's much more robust on scratches. 

Upgrading storage capacity is a big plus too for contractors as we need a lot of content there and then. iPhone has zero way to add more capacity over stock. I had to delete a bunch of stuff before I could upgrade OS on my iPhone. 

No onto the geeky stuff. 

Being able to use the phone as a remote control to turn a radio up or down or change station on a TV. He always uses it to change stations on TV's in bars. It's slick for that lol

Having a button to restrict access to certain stuff when my kid is on the phone would be nice. Currently when my kid plays a game on my phone he manages to delete stuff and load up stuff he shouldn't be. 

Monochrome power save mode is very handy. Sometimes I'm out for days without a charger so that's a great feature. 

4k video shooting looks great on the phone when put onto a 1080p TV so would look great on a 4k TV. 

Better fast motion still shots. I use my phone a lot when fishing or out on the beach playing about and the S5 takes vastly better fast motion shots. 

Being able to swap out for a fully charged battery when in a rush is sweet. that feature sure would be nice on my iPhone. 


The only thing my iPhone can do better is AirPlay as Android can't control volume on AirPlay. 

But I do look trendy using it in Starbucks.


----------



## TNTRenovate

BCConstruction said:


> I have not used the Note but heard great things about it often. I have have side by side experience with the S5 and iPhone6 so let me explain what I liked.
> 
> Battery life is my top issue with the iPhone. I can sit there and watch my battery drop 20% doing same stuff my mates S5 does and he drops 1%.
> 
> Pictures taken on the S5 not only look better on the screen of the S5 as I will explain below but on a PC they look vastly better.
> 
> The screen on the S5 is way nicer. Not only does it work better out in the sun it's just nicer to look at with that silly high res and it's much more robust on scratches.
> 
> Upgrading storage capacity is a big plus too for contractors as we need a lot of content there and then. iPhone has zero way to add more capacity over stock. I had to delete a bunch of stuff before I could upgrade OS on my iPhone.
> 
> No onto the geeky stuff.
> 
> Being able to use the phone as a remote control to turn a radio up or down or change station on a TV. He always uses it to change stations on TV's in bars. It's slick for that lol
> 
> Having a button to restrict access to certain stuff when my kid is on the phone would be nice. Currently when my kid plays a game on my phone he manages to delete stuff and load up stuff he shouldn't be.
> 
> Monochrome power save mode is very handy. Sometimes I'm out for days without a charger so that's a great feature.
> 
> 4k video shooting looks great on the phone when put onto a 1080p TV so would look great on a 4k TV.
> 
> Better fast motion still shots. I use my phone a lot when fishing or out on the beach playing about and the S5 takes vastly better fast motion shots.
> 
> Being able to swap out for a fully charged battery when in a rush is sweet. that feature sure would be nice on my iPhone.
> 
> 
> The only thing my iPhone can do better is AirPlay as Android can't control volume on AirPlay.
> 
> But I do look trendy using it in Starbucks.


The S5's and Note4's have a kid mode. Were you saying that Apple does not or the Samsung does not? It was a bit confusing on your wording.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> The S5's and Note4's have a kid mode. Were you saying that Apple does not or the Samsung does not? It was a bit confusing on your wording.



Sounded like he was saying android would and apple doesn't. That's not true though. It's a setting you have to enable in IOS and then you triple click them home button and you're in a restricted mode.

You can set it up where the only thing they can do is touch the screen and you can block off any part of the screen. It's quite nice.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Sounded like he was saying android would and apple doesn't. That's not true though. It's a setting you have to enable in IOS and then you triple click them home button and you're in a restricted mode.
> 
> You can set it up where the only thing they can do is touch the screen and you can block off any part of the screen. It's quite nice.



It's a totally different function on IOS. The IOS version stops the kid from leaving the app they are in and nothing more. It's like a budget version of Andriods version. My kid plays about 8 different games and he stays on one for about 5mind then changes. I have to manually change them on the iPhone or iPad my self.


----------



## DeanV

You can enable restrictions on iphones. You can set rating limits, disallow installing apps, deleting apps, in app purchases, etc.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DeanV said:


> You can enable restrictions on iphones. You can set rating limits, disallow installing apps, deleting apps, in app purchases, etc.



We already use that and it's ****. The S5 allows a kind of dumb mode for kids where they can run their stuff and nothing of yours. Kind of like windows having separate user accounts. The IPhone version is just a poor attempt at copying it.

There are jailbreaks though that can give it almost the same features but it's not as slick.


----------



## wallmaxx

thom said:


> I like the note series, have a note edge now. The size doesn't work for girly hands though.
> 
> *OneNote* is a great app. Stores your files (the ones you put there) in Microsofts cloud so the file(s) are accessible on your desktop, tablet/notebook, and phone (windows phone, android phone, iphone). I find this really helpful for maintaining my expense account (use a table in onenote that includes receipt photos) as well as notes that I may want to access on different devices.


I need to look into that.

I use Evernote and it works great but I'm always keeping an eye out for anything better.


----------



## DeanV

Big fan of Evernote. Would not want to need to move everything to a new note app!


----------



## Joasis

My wife bought me an Ipad a few years ago, and I simply did not like it, since I am not an Iphone personal anyway. I refused too pay for another phone number and data plan from ATT since our local cell company didn't seem to have anything that worked. Now, I am using the Ipad for log books for my truck, and another GC I am working with has his with him constantly....using the plan grid features....and other applications I had never used...so maybe I need to rethink?


----------



## DeanV

I do all take offs on my iPad in evernote for painting on my iPad or iPhone (usually iPad due to larger screen to work on). But, that works for residential painting, may not be ideal for you.

I also share project notes with an employee evernote account so they can see the scope of work, check of tasks as they are done, add notes, etc and it syncs with my note. To do this, one account (the main one) needs to be the Evernote premium though ($45 per year IIRC). 

Mileage log is on the iPhone.

I used to access Quickbooks from it, but QB took away that functionality.

I keep important pdfs product specs that I often refer to on there as well if I do not want to use internet data for it.

For me, it is $10 per month to tap into the data plan for the iPads.

I have the crew use one as a time clock as well.


----------



## TWhite

Apple iPhone bests Android
http://appleinsider.com/articles/15...to-477-share-of-us-market-edging-androids-476


----------



## TNTRenovate

TWhite said:


> Apple iPhone bests Android
> http://appleinsider.com/articles/15...to-477-share-of-us-market-edging-androids-476


By .01%


----------



## JR Shepstone

TNTSERVICES said:


> By .01%



Wow! They really knocked it out of the park there! I call shady math.


----------



## TWhite

TNTSERVICES said:


> By .01%


I think that would be 1%, but I digress 3 models of the iPhone beat all the different variants of android phones. My point is it must not be as crappy as some people claim if people are buying them at that rate.


----------



## TNTRenovate

TWhite said:


> I think that would be 1%, but I digress 3 models of the iPhone beat all the different variants of android phones. My point is it must not be as crappy as some people claim if people are buying them at that rate.


47.7% versus 47.6 isn't 1% but 1/10th of a %. We were both wrong.


----------



## m1911

TNTSERVICES said:


> 47.7% versus 47.6 isn't 1% but 1/10th of a %. We were both wrong.


you guys are really splitting hairs there, aren't you? :laughing:




simply put, Android sucks, iPhone sucks less...


----------



## TNTRenovate

m1911 said:


> you guys are really splitting hairs there, aren't you? :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simply put, Android sucks, iPhone sucks less...


Holy chit I just found my new occupation for ct.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TWhite said:


> I think that would be 1%, but I digress 3 models of the iPhone beat all the different variants of android phones. My point is it must not be as crappy as some people claim if people are buying them at that rate.


you really are the ultimate fanboy. i see you ignored the functions of the s5 over the iphone 6. 

but anyway it was not long ago you told me that just because windows sells more copies it dont make it better. would that also apply to Iphones if they sell more? Of course it dont in Apple fanboy world.

So lets see. Apple sell more iphones = Better phone
Microsoft sell more Windows copies = Dont make it better 


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## m1911

Joasis said:


> My wife bought me an Ipad a few years ago, and I simply did not like it, since I am not an Iphone personal anyway. I refused too pay for another phone number and data plan from ATT since our local cell company didn't seem to have anything that worked. Now, I am using the Ipad for log books for my truck, and another GC I am working with has his with him constantly....using the plan grid features....and other applications I had never used...so maybe I need to rethink?


You've using it the wrong way...

http://www.snotr.com/video/8965/


----------



## TWhite

TNTSERVICES said:


> 47.7% versus 47.6 isn't 1% but 1/10th of a %. We were both wrong.


I stand corrected Sir!


----------



## Spencer

I had a couple friends showing me their note phones. They had some cool features. But I need something small enough to carry in my pocket with a case. Still using a 4S right now but I'm eligible under the edge plan for a new phone, although I think it sounds like another one of verizon's marketing schemes.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Spencer said:


> I had a couple friends showing me their note phones. They had some cool features. But I need something small enough to carry in my pocket with a case. Still using a 4S right now but I'm eligible under the edge plan for a new phone, although I think it sounds like another one of verizon's marketing schemes.


Spend $200-$300, up front, on a phone, and the only thing binding, is a two year contract. After being with a company for over 10 years, like I have, where am I going to go? Really?

OR...

Pay $20-$30 a month EXTRA, for a phone, that after, I think it's now 80%, if not more, of the phone is paid off, you can upgrade early. My fiance went on that plan, but when she signed up, it was after 60% of the phone was paid off, you could upgrade. Essentially, yearly, for those who like to keep on the cutting "edge" of smartphone technology.

No one has yet to tell me what the benefit of the Edge plan really is. And don't tell me early upgrade bull****. I wanna talk dollars.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Another thing, for you Verizon users, if you have a MORE plan, you can either get a GB more data, or $10 off your bill. 

But you've got to tell them you want this. 

Gee, thanks Verizon. You guys sure are swell!!

http://consumerist.com/2015/02/04/verizon-cuts-rates-for-data-plans-but-not-automatically-for-existing-customers/


----------



## Spencer

JR Shepstone said:


> Spend $200-$300, up front, on a phone, and the only thing binding, is a two year contract. After being with a company for over 10 years, like I have, where am I going to go? Really?
> 
> OR...
> 
> Pay $20-$30 a month EXTRA, for a phone, that after, I think it's now 80%, if not more, of the phone is paid off, you can upgrade early. My fiance went on that plan, but when she signed up, it was after 60% of the phone was paid off, you could upgrade. Essentially, yearly, for those who like to keep on the cutting "edge" of smartphone technology.
> 
> No one has yet to tell me what the benefit of the Edge plan really is. And don't tell me early upgrade bull****. I wanna talk dollars.


I was just looking into it. This article lays it out crystal clear and has numbers for the various plan scenarios over the course of two years.

I am on a 2GB one line plan and edge will cost me an extra $175 over the coarse of 2 years.

To be fair, the article does outline that for some plans edge can actually save you money, but it is for larger data share plans.

What makes me mad is how I just walked into a verizon store today to check about using hotspot and I asked the guy about my phone upgrade. He knew exactly what my plan was and lied straight through his teeth to try and get me on an edge plan. These people are trained in how to manipulate people into plans, phones, and contracts that will cost the consumer more in the long haul. 

Verizon and comcast are two of the most worthless companies on the face of planet when it comes to financial trickery and deceptive sales technique.

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2014/09/18/ios-8-problems/


----------



## TNTRenovate

Spencer said:


> I had a couple friends showing me their note phones. They had some cool features. But I need something small enough to carry in my pocket with a case. Still using a 4S right now but I'm eligible under the edge plan for a new phone, although I think it sounds like another one of verizon's marketing schemes.


My Note4 with the tech21 case fits in my back pocket.

I hold an s5 now and it feels like a toy.

We switched to the edge plan. I have four phones 15gb data with another free gb. Saving $60 a month. And can upgrade after 18 months.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I looked in detail before my wife upgraded her phone and they were really trying to push us into the edge plan but for the 2 of us it worked out more a year. Ended up staying on the more plan.


----------



## wallmaxx

DeanV said:


> To do this, one account (the main one) needs to be the *Evernote premium* though ($45 per year IIRC).


:thumbup:

Evernote stores EVERYTHING and displays it to. Like Dropbox only...more!


----------



## Millworker

Interesting thing about the never ending android devices that are just clones of each other using a freeware O/S, is that the only company making any money is Samsung and this year they are starting to slip too. The market is saturated with these devices.


----------



## TNTRenovate

What's interesting about that? The market is saturated with iphones as well. A locked down non upgradable device that is years behind the features of Androids.


----------



## Millworker

TNTSERVICES said:


> What's interesting about that? The market is saturated with iphones as well. A locked down non upgradable device that is years behind the features of Androids.



Well apple also develops their own in house o/s instead of using a freebee o/s from google. Doesn't take much innovation to do that. Not that I care I don't use either.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Millworker said:


> Well apple also develops their own in house o/s instead of using a freebee o/s from google. Doesn't take much innovation to do that. Not that I care I don't use either.


That's the reason Apple are so far behind on their tech. They only give you what they want to give you. Your paying more money for an iphone with IOS than a Samsung with Android yet the Iphone is 2 years behind on current tech. Its the reason they make so much money because they sell you budget tech for high end prices. Yet people lap it up :blink:


----------



## Millworker

People still line up to buy them, apple owners are deemed the most loyal
. Neither droid or iOS are champions of innovation.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Millworker said:


> People still line up to buy them, apple owners are deemed the most loyal
> . Neither droid or iOS are champions of innovation.


If you look back at the history of Android devices and IPhones most of the innovation was on Android devices. 

Lets use the latest thing Apple did when they added a fingerprint scanner. The Apple fanboys went nuts over it saying its never been done, It's a first, Apple invented it etc etc Yet it was done 2-3 years before that on a Android device. 

But if your not tech savvy you wouldn't know this and most Apple users are not tech savvy.


----------



## Millworker

BCConstruction said:


> If you look back at the history of Android devices and IPhones most of the innovation was on Android devices.
> 
> Lets use the latest thing Apple did when they added a fingerprint scanner. The Apple fanboys went nuts over it saying its never been done, It's a first, Apple invented it etc etc Yet it was done 2-3 years before that on a Android device.
> 
> But if your not tech savvy you wouldn't know this and most Apple users are not tech savvy.


As I say I use neither. My phone runs QNX which puts them both to shame. Anyone whos tech savy should know it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Millworker said:


> As I say I use neither. My phone runs QNX which puts them both to shame. Anyone whos tech savy should know it.


I have zero experience with BB's but i know a lot of people who run them and love them. Most switch from iphone to BB's too.


----------



## Millworker

BCConstruction said:


> I have zero experience with BB's but i know a lot of people who run them and love them. Most switch from iphone to BB's too.



Unfortunately BlackBerry waited too long to release blackberry 10 o/s and their dominance in the smartphone market crumbled. Its unfortunate because they do make a great product.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Millworker said:


> Well apple also develops their own in house o/s instead of using a freebee o/s from google. Doesn't take much innovation to do that. Not that I care I don't use either.


Yea, an oppressive development style is the perfect environment for innovation.


----------



## Millworker

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yea, an oppressive development style is the perfect environment for innovation.


Couldn't care less. I use neither but at least apple makes their own. Unlike android powered phones who just use a free o/s someone else designed.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I love a good smart phone thread.


----------



## TNTRenovate

TWhite said:


> This sums it up from another forum:
> 
> Let's see if I can sum up the arguments thus far:
> 
> 1. Whatever I happen to own is the best.
> 2. I can prove it with anecdotal evidence, but not with statistically significant data
> 3. for argument =1 to infinity, go to 1.
> 
> Carry on ladies and gentlemen.


Reminds me of Michael Jackson's Man in the Mirror.


----------



## TNTRenovate

TWhite said:


> You just never stop with the same circular arguments.
> You have your opinion and I have mine. Troll on!


You never answer questions.


----------



## Leo G

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Can we shut down this embarrassing thread...?


...


----------



## Admin

I was researching why people fight online and the first thread I happened to click on (here in the forum) when I was done, was this one with everyone fussing over phones. I am sincerely trying to figure out why it matters. I absolutely LOVE my phone but I could truly care less if others do too. LOLOL

This was one of the articles I came across. :thumbsup:

How to Win Arguments Online: A Flamer’s Guide!
http://www.jonathancrossfield.com/blog/2008/05/how-to-win-arguments-online.html


----------



## Leo G

Thread is closed.........:blink:


----------



## Admin

Sorry, I didn't notice the thread was closed. I will start a thread about arguing.


----------

